# Drywall near bottom of shower pan



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm at the point to add more Durock and have a small issue. If you notice, I'll be putting a piece of board along the top flange of the pan. This would leave an "r" looking space for drywall. Once the drywall in installed, I plan on putting cornerbead then mudding.

The end result should be bullnose tile along the corner of the entire wall, which would overlap onto the drywall.

Am I on the right track or should I be doing something else here?

Thanks as always everyone!!

Jeff


----------



## bova80 (Feb 18, 2013)

since you'll most likely be installing a shower door why not just use drywall in the dry area? Are you doing a membrane over the CBU or poly under it?


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I will be putting Redgard overtop of the cement board. Havn't decided about a shower door vs shower curtain...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Do a door if you can swing it Jeff.

Also, if you tile and grouting is good, the drywall should be fine as it won't be regular moisture.


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

So if I do a door, it looks like I should add another 2x4 for backing, correct?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Door or curtin it's always best to add something to attach it to.
I just use a 2 X 6 laying flat so there's no way to miss it.


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yea, I'll throw in another 2x4 on both sides, just in case... So I'm OK with adding more MR drywall to the outside area that tile will cover up?

2 more questions...

1. The gap where Durock meets drywall, should I use drywall compound to cover the gap or the mesh and thinset I use for the cement board? or nothing?

2. Can I cover the drywall in this area with redgard? This drywall will be covered by tile.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

When I did my shower I cut the CBU to fit and include that little "R" shape all the way to the outside corner. I wouldn't put drywall down there. While it may not get direct shower spray, it will get wet. Especially if you use a curtain.


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

If I put cement board all the way to the edge, I would then have to tile the edge of the other wall to cover the end of the cement board.

I added drywall so I could put on corner bead and mud that other wall to make it look nice, considering the shower wall will have tile to the edge.

Make sense?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Blondesense said:


> When I did my shower I cut the CBU to fit and include that little "R" shape all the way to the outside corner. I wouldn't put drywall down there. While it may not get direct shower spray, it will get wet. Especially if you use a curtain.


I agree with Blondesense. :yes:
I'd also use vinyl cornerbead in that area aswell. :thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you can do it---use Durrock in that lower area----escaping water ruins that spot on a lot of tubs and showers----Blonsense is spot on----

Use your red guard on any drywall that will be cover by tile-----pack the drywall /Dorrock seam with thinset before you red guard the walls.


----------

